# check engine light is blinking, car is not accelerating correctly, pleasee help



## RandyTShea1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Check engine light was blinking during acceleration sometimes. When flooring the gas, it sounds like the turbo is making a rapid tapping noise, and the car feels like it has no power. I checked the hoses and everything seems in place, what could this be? any help would be greatly apreciated


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

Coilpacks
Spark Plugs
Fuel delivery issues
Possibly MAF sensor as well (can unplug MAF to see if it gets better)

What you are feeling are misfires.

Most likely related to plugs and coilpacks.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Flashing CEL is definitely misfires! Change your plugs, check your COP's life, and if that fails it's time to look into the coil harness.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sound similar to what happened to mine once.. Loss of power, boggy, made ****ty sounds, flashing CEL...

Most probably Coilpacks..


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I thought my car was done for when this happened to me, so I totally sympathize with how you felt when it happened to you. 
Replace your coilpack(s). You can find out which cylinders are misfiring with any OBDII code reader, so get it scanned for free at a place like Auto Zone, then get as many new coilpacks as you need. They only last a few years, so it's always good to have a spare or two. Check your wiring harness leading to the plugs as well. The insulation on the wires tends to get brittle and crack.


----------

